# Reptiles in Iowa



## aambumann (Aug 1, 2013)

Just curious how many people in Iowa have Tegus or other reptiles?


----------



## aambumann (Aug 4, 2013)

Is there no one in Iowa with Tegus, I cannot be the only one.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I guess it is official I am the only one in Iowa with a Tegu.


----------



## Tyler137 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol.. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Iowa with tegus


----------



## aambumann (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Tyler, beginning to wonder if anybody was out there.


----------

